# sicilian: chistu e chiddu



## elemika

Ciao,
sa qualcuno spiegarmi pure cosa significano "chistu e chiddu" in questa frase:
"Quella mattina i marsalesi chiacchieravano di _chistu _e _chiddu_ dalle parti di piazza..."
Non ho nessuna idea appropriata...
Grazie!


----------



## zipp404

chiacchierare di chistu e chiddu = _di questo e di quello_ oppure forse _di questa persona e di quella_ ?
Sarà un modo di dire regionale. 
Attenzione! L'ho dedotto. Non ne sono certo. Aspetta la spiegazione di altri.


----------



## elemika

Grazie, zipp!
Se ho capito bene (dal mio libro) si tratta di Napoli.

Grazie ancora, adesso posso provare ad immaginare da dove provengono...
Certo, aspettiamo anche i commenti di madrelingua!

Ciao


----------



## Miachetemio

Si tratta di dialetto siciliano ( i marsalesi, abitanti di Marsala).

Di sicuro significa "questo e quello" , credo generico e non specificamente riferito a persone ( Zipp).  Io peró non sono siciliano.....

Ciao


----------



## italianoinitalia

Confermo "questo e quello". Io sono calabrese e da noi si dice "chistu e chiu"!


----------



## zipp404

Secondo il poco che ho letto penso che le variazioni linguistiche delle regioni d'Italia sono delle parole e dei suoni bellissimi. [simili a quelli dello spagnolo]


----------



## Nicuzza22

Da siciliana confermo la provenienza: sono siciliani! Anzi: siciliani sono!  Letteralmente di "di questo e quello", intendendo "chiacchieravano del più e del meno"


----------



## elemika

Grazie mille, cari zipp e amici italoparlanti!
Mi avete aiutato moltissimo,
vi ringrazio di cuore !

A presto!
EM


----------

